# Introducing Formerly PMV Pigeon to Flock



## scruffy (May 7, 2018)

Hello!

I am looking at adopting a pigeon that was found with PMV (his mate who died tested positive for PMV so it can be assumed that he had it as well) in October/November and was seen and been treated by a vet in November.
I contacted the current carer of the pigeon and he is being taken to have a final swab done to check if he is still shedding the virus.

I am writing here because I have not yet introduced a previously sick pigeon into my flock, and I am a little worried considering how dangerous PMV is. However, my pigeons have been vaccinated for PMV and I think they're just about due for their booster shots.

What other precautions should I take to ensure that this pigeon is completely clear before introducing him to my pigeons? I will quarantine him for a few weeks. Is there any recommendation for how long he should be quarantined?

Thanks in advance!

Edit: I have been looking at information on PMV vaccinations for pigeons and I'm really confused. It says that there should be the 1st vaccination, then a 2nd vaccination after 4 weeks, and then the annual booster shots.
However, when I got my pigeons vaccinated, the vet (avian vet who has pigeons of his own) just gave them their vaccinations and didn't mention anything about a follow-up vaccination in 4 weeks. Does this mean my pigeons aren't even actually properly vaccinated at all?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

The virus is only contagious for 6 to 8 weeks. The one I found, was isolated for 8 weeks and then I put her in the aviary with my other birds.

You should anyway always isolate a new bird for about a month or so.

Keep her in a seperate cage for a couple of days before you release her in the aviary. Your other birds will need to get used to her, and she to them.

Can't give advice reg the vaccinations.


----------

